# Cat licking her "privates" way too much.....



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

My 1 1/2 yr old cat has started licking her bottom much more often than usual. Is this normal behavior or is it something that might need medical attention? She is spayed and when I've checked her for maybe inflammation or something, she looks perfectly normal. What could it be?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would make a visit to the vet. The first thing I've noticed about a problem is excessive licking of the area. Good luck. I hope all is well.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Zoe&Nuny's Mom said:


> much more often than usual.


I don't think this would be normal if it has suddenly changed for this cat. Different cats have different "normal" behaviors, but when something changes it always good to try to find out why. It's good you don't see any discharge or redness or swelling, so maybe you could safely wait a couple days and see if it resolves on its own. (This is presuming the rest of her behavior is normal: eating, drinking, activity, sleeping, no unusual meowing, etc.)

If you have a good relationship with a vet, a phone call to them to describe what's happening and whether they think it's reason to come it won't cost you anything.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If she's fertile I'd suspect pyometra. If she's neutered it could be worms, they can make it itch "back there".


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

I've scheduled a vet appt for Saturday afternoon. I'm hoping it's nothing or if they find something, it's something that medication can take care of.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, we are back from the vet. The great news is that there are no urinary problems. He did find that she has a little bit of asthma, but nothing to worry about. He also expressed the anal glands. He told me that all of the symptoms were that of an allergy, so he said that I did well in switching her to the venison food. (I just switched her to Natural Balance Venison & Green Pea.) He also gave her an allergy shot to help the symptoms subside. Otherwise, she is fine.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

glad to hear that!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I think she'll like that food. It's done well over here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm happy to hear the good news!


----------

